# Copake Swap



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 6, 2014)

With less than a week before the swap there is zero chatter? Is this such a mainstay in the swap circuit that it needs no hype? Anyway, who's goin' and whatcha bringin'? I'll be bringing a couple/few bikes just to see if there is interest but mostly going to shop and socialize.
-Brian


----------



## bike (Apr 6, 2014)

*Ok I am an atheist but please pray*

for my 83 b350 she is born again and having cooling system issues...


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll be there. I don't plan on bringing any bikes but a bunch of small stuff. Also Pope/Columbia/Westfield catalogs. I can burn cd's with catalogs for those who desire them. Let me know in the next couple of days and I'll bring them to Copake.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll be going and haven't decided what yet to bring, but I'll say it's all good prewar poop.
If anybody needs a bike picked up and shipped, I can offer this service (for a fee of course) which means help on the floor, faster arrival to you, and packaged safely.
Chris


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 6, 2014)

It's worth going just to preview the auction stuff. Possibly the best collection of bikes and related stuff ever under one auction roof! Saturday is going to be nuts. 

I noticed my wood bicycle rollers that I sold at the Copake flea market last year in the auction with an estimate of 4 time what I sold them for. Cool custom rollers but heavier than hell.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm going to set up . I have dug out some non-Iver stuff to unload .  Good inexpensive 3 spd commuter bikes and misc . Just hope the sheep field is dry .


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll have some small stuff & two or three 26" Ivers.  
And I'm doing the CABE Express Delivery for someone


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 6, 2014)

I will be there for sure. I have a 24 foot enclosed trail or that's going to be packed to the gills with parts and bikes!!!!!!!


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 6, 2014)

Chatter,chatter,chatter........


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 6, 2014)

Springer Tom said:


> Chatter,chatter,chatter........




Guess Y'all are just shy and needed to be provoked.


----------



## Monark52 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm definitely going. I'll have a Cadillac with new departure two speed, an all original girls Columbia built Elgin in beautiful condition, a complete girls Monark super deluxe with good pedestal light and probably two or three more from the stash.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll be there too - I hope to do more buying than selling.


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2014)

I think I'll go too.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 7, 2014)

Im watching the weather...Dont want to drag the family out if its going to be a washout.....


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 7, 2014)

bikesnbuses said:


> Im watching the weather...Dont want to drag the family out if its going to be a washout.....




Looks cloudy but dry Jeff, pack the Bus and gooooo!

http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:12516.1.99999


----------



## Monark52 (Apr 7, 2014)

Monark52 said:


> I'm definitely going. I'll have a Cadillac with new departure two speed, an all original girls Columbia built Elgin in beautiful condition, a complete girls Monark super deluxe with good pedestal light and probably two or three more from the stash.




Cadillac is sold to a fellow Caber. Thank you.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 9, 2014)

car fueled up -CHECK
bikes/parts loaded up -CHECK
umbrella/rain coat just in case -CHECK
wallet loaded up -NO CHECK, CASH ONLY


----------



## Harvie Porter (Apr 9, 2014)

*Bringing 8 bikes*

I'll be bringing eight bikes to Copake. There'll be a 1908 Iver Johnson Special Diamond Roadster, a prewar men's Elgin and a Polar Bear womens bike in good condition.  I'll also have women's Hawthorne and woman's Samsco  ballon tired bikes, a newer women's Hawthorne, and a his and her set of Armstrong 3-speeds in poorer, but mostly complete condition. All will be for sale.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 9, 2014)

Bringing these.....


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 9, 2014)

Springer Tom said:


> Bringing these.....View attachment 146185View attachment 146187




Ahhhh, I do love me some Elgin! Already loved that Goodyear


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah, I just lost interest.......


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 9, 2014)

I have 45 bikes all lined up and ready forsale. Plus 20 boxes of parts. Let's do this!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 10, 2014)

Getting closer and had the gas tank fueled up in New Jersey with full service only.
I can understand this state law protects jobs, but did the gas attendant really have to hold my dick when I used the station's bathroom?
Chris


----------



## Iverider (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey State Law is State Law.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 11, 2014)

Let it begin....


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 11, 2014)

Leaving with less, but going home with more....


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 11, 2014)

more pics from the field please


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 11, 2014)

alw said:


> more pics from the field please


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 11, 2014)

*Field pics*



alw said:


> more pics from the field please




Dean posted a ton of pics in the General section in the thread that jkent started. For consistency I will post my pics there as well in a bit.
-Brian


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 11, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56587-Copake


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 11, 2014)

alw said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56587-Copake





Thanks for posting the link Scott. I just added a few pics to the thread now.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 11, 2014)

How much for the black sheep with the pierced ears?


----------

